# First partial mash recipe



## Ricky10 (26/3/13)

Hey everyone,

I wanna do my first partial mash this weekend in an American pale ale style but I'm not too sure how much pale malt to use.

How does this look for the wort?

Pale malt?
300g dark Munich
250g crystal 
500g wheat malt

Would love to hear ya thoughts,
Cheers


----------



## carpedaym (26/3/13)

To achieve conversion, a general rule of thumb I've read is to use as much base malt as you are specialty grain.

I.e. You're using 300g + 250g + 500g = 1.05kg specialty malt, therefore use 1.05kg pale malt. Obviously you can use more than this if you'd like and if your set-up can handle the volume.

I think the Dark Munich will have some diastatic power, you could get away with a bit less than this. Not having done a partial before I'm already out of my depth dispensing advice.

Read a little on diastatic power here: http://beersmith.com/blog/2010/01/04/diastatic-power-and-mashing-your-beer/


----------



## bum (26/3/13)

The munich can be used up to 100% of the grist, the wheat at very high rates and the crystal doesn't need to be mashed with any grain with excess diastatic power. Not really sure why this is under discussion.

When you say "pale malt" are you talking about extract or grain? Your intentions are a little unclear to me. If you mean extract, I'd be looking at upping the munich if you can to get more effect from the grain into your partial. If you mean grain, what is the rest of your partial being built from? Batch size might be a handy figure to have too.


----------



## Ricky10 (27/3/13)

Hey thanks for the help guys.

Basically what I am trying to do is convert an all grain recipe I have into something similar doing a partial mash. Here's the all grain recipe for a 20L batch:

Alcohol: 5.2%
Bitterness: 42IBU
Colour: 20oEBC
Original gravity 1.052 – 1.054
Final gravity 1.012 – 1.014 
Malts
4.6kg Pale malt (whatever your usual is!)
300gm Dark Munich (25oEBC)
250gm Light Crystal/Caramalt (50oEBC)
500gm Wheat Malt
Hops
20g UK Goldings pellets at the beginning of boil (I’ve assumed 5%AA)
40g US Cascade pellets (6.8%AA) at say 65min
40g US Cascade pellets (6.8%AA) at 75min
20g Australian Galaxy pellets (14%AA) at 75min

What if I use 3kg dry malt extract and partial mash the rest of the malts mentioned? Can I just chuck in the crystal malt with the rest of them and mash or shall I just steep them separately?

Cheers


----------



## verysupple (27/3/13)

How much extract and base malt (grain) you use will depend on your equipment. If your equipment allows you to mash, say, 2 kg of grain then you would mash all your crystal/specialty grains and make up the rest of the 2 kg with base malt. Then you would add enough extract to get you to your target OG. The only thing you need to be careful of is that you have enough diastatic power (enzymes) in your mash to convert all the starches in the grain. This is an easy calculation and here's a link explaining it. http://beersmith.com/blog/2010/01/04/diastatic-power-and-mashing-your-beer/

Your recipe looks good, just figure out how much base malt and how much extract to use as described above.


----------



## Damn (3/4/13)

1Kg Grain = 0.75kg Liquid = 0.6kg Dried.

I'm only on my 15th brew (16 tonight) so I'm no expert but you could try.....
1.5Kg Can LLME (Coopers?). That would take care of 2.0kg of the Pale Malt.
1.0kg LDME. That would take care of another 1.67Kg of the Pale Malt.
Then Mash 1.0Kg of the Pale Malt grain with the rest of your grains.

Therefore based on your question try

*1.5Kg LLME*
**1.0kg LDME*

*1.0kg Pale Malt grain +*

300g dark Munich
250g crystal 
500g wheat malt

*Or, if your equipment allows drop the LDME and add another 1.6Kg Pale Malt grain to the mash. It starts looking similar to my partials except for the dark Munich. Good Luck.


----------



## seamad (3/4/13)

What's the talk of diastatic malts etc. Xtal malts do not require mashing. Just steep them, 500g to 2000ml water @ 72 will be fine. With my dark ( choc malt, black etc) I cold steep for @ 24hr and add to fermenter or last 10 min of boil.


----------



## seamad (3/4/13)

Ricky10 said:


> Hey thanks for the help guys.
> 
> Basically what I am trying to do is convert an all grain recipe I have into something similar doing a partial mash. Here's the all grain recipe for a 20L batch:
> 
> ...


That's going to be one very bitter beer, Think you might have the times wrong for the hop additions, as time is counted down, so if doing a 70min boil your 60 min addition is put in after wort has boiled for 10 min.
Are you doing a full volume boil ? If so why bother with a partial, just go the whole hog.


----------

